# Almost new bonavista owner awd question



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Gang,

Next week I'm picking up a silver new bonavista from Ile Parroit near montreal at just over $30 cdn with all taxes etc.

Anyways the question - I was told that if you leave it in lock, all 4 wheels spin. This is understandable. But the dealer mentioned its only until about 40kms. So only when you are stuck in the snow for example. Is this true?

After 40kms, it goes back to front wheel drive.

Some of the mods I'll do: stock radio replacement, and some tinting, and winter tires when its time. Its almost april 2007 so winter doesn't hit here until december or so. Also that outside temp sensor moving would be done soon.

I look forward to hearing your comments and also passing my experiences as well

Thanks

Vic


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

true - but why leave it in lock? I ;leave mine in 2wd and pput it in auto if the road conditions may warrant it - the only time I have used 4wd lock was in 9 inches of mud!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the clearification....so its not like a awd on a subaru for example.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

vickenp said:


> Thanks for the clearification....so its not like a awd on a subaru for example.


this sytem is not the same as the subie's system.
The subie's system is a full-time AWD, which means it is a AWD vechicle 24/7. its comparable to a Quadro system on the Audi.
our system on the other hand gives u a choice of FWD or 4WD. 

The lock system is kind of useless in a way. The reason being is that when ure in auto mode, the car automaticly starts in 4wd until it reaches 35km/h, then it switches back to FWD. Even when ure in lock mode, the car will still switch back to FWD no matter how much shit (oops i mean mud) you're in. 
i gues the only difference is that when ur speed decreases back to 35km/h or less, lock mode will enable the 4wd to come on again but Auto mode will be kept in FWD.
But then again, 4WD doesnt mean 4 wheel stop.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Vic, the XT is a very nice soft-roader much like the CR-V that switches from 2x4 to 4x4 when needed rather than an out and out 4x4. There are advantages and limitations to doing it that way. Unlike the CR-V you can also lock it in 4x4 or 2X4. I've put a copy of the handbook here if you want to read exactly how it operates.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Just yesterday I had a need to use 4 lock on the X-T (only 2nd. time in about 2 years).

I got stuck real good in a heavy snow pile at the end of my daughter's driveway. I was able to move back and forth (somewhat) in Auto (AWD) but not "break-thru" the pile.

When I put it in 4 lock I was amazed at the torque that was delivered to the wheels - there was snow flying up from everywhere and she just lurched ahead out of the pile of hard, sticky, deep snow.

My exit from the driveway produced the same results.

If the X-T is considered a "soft-roader" (and it is) it is the absolute best in it's class.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Excellent & thanks all for the feedback. Tommorow is our signing day.

BTW I know this isn't a real 4x4 and honestly I don't want it to be. Now if nissan canada can start offering products in Diesel. CO2 production is a lot less in a Diesel than regular gas.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Then how come they don't qualify for the Fed's new fuel efficiency rebate? \i'm not sure, but I don't think they do, do they?


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

xtrail doesn't.

We don't get Diesel engines, but we should!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Pickup was yesturday and all was great. bonavista # 2362


----------



## Phil Keegan (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,
I know this is not exactly on your thread, but I was looking at a new 2006 X-Trail Bonavista today. Liked the looks and the price. Any feedback on the vehicle?


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats Vicken! I can't wait to get mine. It's on hold with a deposit, I just have to book some time so I can go get it!


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Took it on its first biggie trip - montreal to toronto, to niagra and back.

No problems and easy to drive. At night your eyes have to get used to the center placement, but thats easy. Comfy and spacious.

Radio in the bonavista is 6 speakers with 6disk cd and cassette. WoW.

This will be replaced shortly with an aftermarket unit, then I'll sell the stock unit!

Ruggedness is what I feal - and knowing there is a 2.5 l engine which is used in alimas, and sentra spec vs I know the engine. Its a slow break in process keeping it under 3000rpms. No timing belt, its a chain! But I know I'll get 16" winter tires when its time again!

No regrets. As long as u can get over the center speedo, you'll b a happy camper and can't get a better bargin with the others as compared to the bonavista. Note there are not much units left!

Vic


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

I picked up mine two weeks ago. It's good but I am not necessarily impressed. Nissan got me by surprise with the kind of inferior material used for the interior. They could've done a much better job, albeit compared with the other such CRV, Rav4, Rondo and Tucson (didn't bother to compare with any of the American brand) BonaVista was the one that gave the most for my $$$. So, no complain except the little annoyances listed in one of the threads. Couldn't go wrong with the price I got it for.


----------

